
Millenials' Most Desired City Features - nradov
https://www.abodo.com/blog/living-millennial-dream/
======
tzs
Text-only Google cache, if you have trouble with the site:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:_5WKSpb...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:_5WKSpbcInAJ:https://www.abodo.com/blog/living-
millennial-dream/&num=1&hl=en&gl=us&strip=1&vwsrc=0)

------
rwhitman
I love how highly pizza quality is ranked as a factor in the city ratings.
Pretty amused to find out that my biggest grievance about the West Coast is a
shared concern.

